# Can I open a non-resident savings account in France



## billdavies63 (18 Jul 2011)

France may not be as strong as Germany but I guess it's a lot stronger than Ireland.  Is it possible to open a non-resident account?  Any particular bank, or particular problems?


----------



## chewchew (19 Jul 2011)

Banque populaire will open a non-reisdent account for you. I was thinking of putting my money there but was put off by the need to open a current account (with a monthly fee) and having to pay a fee to use internet banking. I also tried britline but they wanted proof of frequent travel to France before they'd open an account for me. 

Some more details in this thread

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=155454


----------



## rekhib (19 Jul 2011)

HSBC France will open a non-resident account for you as well. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Troy McClure (20 Jul 2011)

I opened accounts in Societe General and BNP on a visit to france. You can have non resident accounts. You need passport, proof of address (bills) and I think in the case of BNP I had to have a Irish bank statement with a bank stamp on it. I also brought a tax clearance cert.
You might want to make an appointment in the branch your hope to visit and ask for English speaker if thats an issue. Whole thing took a couple of hours. I dont pay fees as I only wanted online accounts without cards/chequebooks


----------



## bryanod (20 Jul 2011)

That the same Societe generale that scrapped through the stress tests and is believed to need a load of capital as they own loads of soverign debt?


----------



## bemmi (20 Jul 2011)

*do you need to be there in person?*

Do you need to attend in person to open an account with:


HSBC France, and/or
Banque Populaire?


----------



## Troy McClure (24 Jul 2011)

bryanod said:


> That the same Societe generale that scrapped through the stress tests and is believed to need a load of capital as they own loads of soverign debt?


 
Scrape through is a bit extreme. What European bank is not exposed do you mind me asking? They all are, and it's the ones that are quiet about it I would worry about more. The only way SG are more exposed than others is the fact that they own a greek bank. This bank also passed the test.
You can leave your money in Ireland if you wish but I will take SG and BNP.


----------



## chewchew (24 Jul 2011)

bemmi said:


> Do you need to attend in person to open an account with:
> 
> 
> HSBC France, and/or
> Banque Populaire?


 

You can open an account with Banque populaire via correspondance, I'm not sure about HSBC.


----------



## Daisy2012 (25 Jul 2011)

Banque populaire in Nice has an international branch and they are great. [broken link removed]


----------



## rekhib (25 Jul 2011)

No need to visit HSBC in person, they'll do it all via email / post / fax. They have an int'l branch in Nice as well on Rue Gubernatis.


----------



## farmerette (25 Jul 2011)

hsbc are a horrible bank to deal with , they shaft you at every turn with exhorbinant fees and dont get me started on thier forex rates


----------



## sixshooter (25 Jul 2011)

Troy McClure said:


> I opened accounts in Societe General and BNP on a visit to france. You can have non resident accounts. You need passport, proof of address (bills) and I think in the case of BNP I had to have a Irish bank statement with a bank stamp on it. I also brought a tax clearance cert.
> You might want to make an appointment in the branch your hope to visit and ask for English speaker if thats an issue. Whole thing took a couple of hours. I dont pay fees as I only wanted online accounts without cards/chequebooks


 
Hi Troy, 
What are the interest rates and charges (if any) for their savings accounts?
Thanks,
John


----------



## Troy McClure (25 Jul 2011)

I just have internet banking. With no cards or chequebook there are no fees. Interest rates are low, around the 2% mark.


----------



## vipera1 (26 Jul 2011)

Troy McClure said:


> I just have internet banking. With no cards or chequebook there are no fees. Interest rates are low, around the 2% mark.


 
Hi Troy, are you referring to BNP or S.G. I am interested in internet banking without cards or chequebook...and no fees. I'm going to France shortly, and will open such an account. Many thanks


----------



## Troy McClure (26 Jul 2011)

Both, you might want to contact branch to make an appointment for the day your there. I was lucky to get a slot on walking in while in St Etienne, but they are very breaucratic over there so bring more than you think and allow a couple of hours for the appointment.


----------



## vipera1 (28 Jul 2011)

Thanks Troy, will let you know how I get on. Regards,
Paul


----------

